# Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein



## el_capitano (30. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mal eine rechliche Frage zum Vorlegen des Angelscheins. Das wurde auch schon hier in diesem Forum diskutiert, kam aber für mich zu keinem befriedigenden Ergebnis. 

Wenn zwei Leute angeln gehen und nur einer hat einen Angelschein, reicht das aus oder riskiert man eine Strafe?
Ich habe schon gelesen, dass man theoretisch nur nen Käscher halten darf, aber keinen Fisch töten. Dürfte ich denn auch eine Angel auswerfen, wenn ein Scheinbesitzer dabei ist? Kennt jemand die Rechtslage oder hat Erfahrung damit? Es wäre ja in dem Sinne keine Wilderei oder?

Es geht ums Bundesland Niedersachsen.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*

Wieso willst Du nicht beim Gewässerpächer/Verein/WSP nachfragen? Oder gefällt Dir deren Antwort nicht?


----------



## Ulli3D (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*

Klar darfst Du :q Neuerdings darf man ja auch zu zweit in Urlaub fliegen mit nur einer Bordkarte #d

Niedersachsen ist relativ einfach. Ist es ein Vereinsgewässer, dann brauchst Du wahrscheinlich einen Fischereischein um eine Gewässerkarte zu bekommen. Bei freien Gewässern reicht der Perso allerdings braucht der 2. auch eine Gewässerkarte ansonsten Fischwilderei |kopfkrat


----------



## hechtnobbi (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*

Hallo #h
sorry aber ich denke das ist absolut NO GO!!!.#q
Man lässr einen 16 jährigen auch nicht auto fahren wenn man daneben sitzt.Käscher halten OK aber sonst nichts.
Lass deinen kumpel den schein machen und den fischereischein holen,dann könnt ihr beide angeln ohne stress mit dem gesetz.
gruss
hechtnobbi

ps.Versucht es an einem forellenteich ist nur ellegal wird nur selten kontrulliert 
:vik:


----------



## daci7 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*

el_capitano -
Frag sowas besser nicht im Board. Hier gibts nur 100% gesetzestreue Gutbürger die dich alleine für die Idee lynchen würden. Denk selbst nach und mach das was du mit dir vereinbaren willst - falls du sicher gehen willst, frag beim Pächter/Verein nach.
Rechtssicher wirst du dich auch auf keinen Post hier berufen können, der dir sagt das wäre ok


----------



## Ulli3D (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*

Du suchst sooo lange, bis Dir jemand sagt, jawohl, Du darfst, dann bist Du zufrieden. Leider aber sind da 2 Dinge, die Dein Kumpel macht: 

Angeln ohne Fischereischein
Angeln ohne Fischereierlaubnis

Wenn er dabei erwischt wird, dann ist das Tackle, da es benutzt, weg. Kannst dem Kontrolleur ja versuchen klar zu machen, dass es Deines ist


----------



## Dorschrasta (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*

Moin..

@el_capitano:

An deiner Stelle würde ich es mal an einer Put & Take Anlage (Forellenteich) probieren. Dort ist die Gesetzeslage in den verschiedenen Bundesländern zwar auch klar, doch in der Regel wird ein Angler ohne abgelegte Sportfischerprüfung dort unter sachkundiger Anleitung geduldet, ansonsten kann ich mir das Bild diverser Familienväter, die ihren Söhnen den Umgang mit der Angel beibringen möchten, nur schwer erklären. Oft ist das ja der einzige Weg sich an der Angel zu üben ohne Gefahr zu laufen sich eine Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei einzuheimsen. Denn schließlich macht kaum ein Mensch einen 'Angelschein' ohne überhaupt zu wissen ob dieses schöne Hobby einem zusagt.

Ich selbst als Besitzer einer Gastkarte und somit auch als Angler mit abgelegter Prüfung, Sortfischerpass und Bundesfischereischein hab es schon erlebt, dass ich während einer Ansitz im Drill in eine Kontrolle geraten bin und als der zu drillende Karpfen beinahe in die Schnur meiner Zweitrute geschwommen wäre, habe ich unter der Aufsicht des Kontrolleurs meine Begleitung gebeten nur kurz die Rute einzuholen um den Karpfen stressfrei ausdrillen zu können. Als der Karpfen dann an Land war und ich ihn sauber unter steter Beaufsichtigung released hatte, wurde mir allein wegen der Berührung der Zweitrute durch meine Begleitung mit einer Anzeige gedroht. Im weiteren Verlauf der Ansitz wurde ich tatsächlich noch zwei weitere Male kontrolliert, vermutlich bestand begründeter Verdacht ich bzw meine Begleitung würde aktiv Fischwilderei betreiben. Manche Kontrolleure nehmen ihr Amt halt deutlich ernster als andere, doch das ist immer auch eine Frage des jeweiligen Bundeslandes, z.B. wird in Bayern deutlich strenger kontrolliert als in meinem Heimat-Bundesland Niedersachsen.

Diese Forellenteiche befinden sich eher in einer Grauzone. Mag sein, dass ich mich hier unter den geprüften und gesetzestreuen Anglern nun ins 'Aus' schieße, doch ich gehe relativ häufig mit meiner Freundin an einen Forellenteich. 

Im Gegesatz zu vielen Anglern, die das Hobby betreiben um auch mal Abstand von zu Hause zu bekommen, finde ich es klasse, wenn die Liebste auch mal Interesse an meinem Hobby zeigt und ich persönlich bin nicht gewillt für ein paar gemeinsame Stunden am Wasser ins Ausland zu fahren. Meine Freundin, die keine abgelegte Prüfung vorweisen kann, verhält sich am Wasser gegenüber der Flora und Fauna pflichtbewusster als so mancher geprüfter Sportsmann. An Vereinsgewässern hab ich also gelegentlich eine Begleitung, die mit dem Kescher assestiert und an den Put & Take Anlagen darf Madame dann auch mal selbst Hand anlegen.:q

Petri Heil 

thomas


----------



## Fischhaker (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Du suchst sooo lange, bis Dir jemand sagt, jawohl, Du darfst, dann bist Du zufrieden. Leider aber sind da 2 Dinge, die Dein Kumpel macht:
> 
> Angeln ohne Fischereischein
> Angeln ohne Fischereierlaubnis
> ...


Genau so ist es! Lass es lieber sein!


----------



## MaxiDelme (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*

Also ich habe mal einen Kontrolleur gefragt wie das in meinem Verein gehalten wird. Mir wurde gesagt, es wird nicht gern gesehen, aber solange man ein Auge auf den unerfahrenen Kollegen hat und jederzeit eingreifen kann, wird schon mal ein Auge zugedrückt.

Frag am besten mal bei deinem Verein nach, auf gut Glück ist das zu Riskant.


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*



el_capitano schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich habe mal eine rechliche Frage zum Vorlegen des Angelscheins. Das wurde auch schon hier in diesem Forum diskutiert, kam aber für mich zu keinem befriedigenden Ergebnis.
> 
> ...


 
Rein rechtlich, bist Du Schwarzfischer wenn Du mit über 14 Jahren ohne Schein eine gebrauchsfertige Rute in der Hand hälst.

Den Scheininhaber der Dier das ermöglichte, 
duldete und ermöglichte es gegen besseres Wissen, den trifft es noch härter.
Aus Sicht der Bewirtschafter mag es egal sein, weil eben trotzdem nicht mehr Haken im Wasser sind,  aber wenn es zu Kontrollen durch Polizei kommt führt es (oft) zu Anzeigen.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*

In unserem Verein, der AV Lengerich, sowie in unserem Partnerverein wird es geduldet. 
Im besonderen wenn es sich um Vater und Sohn handelt und der kleine noch nicht angeln darf weil er unter 10 ist. 
Natürlich dürfen nur so viele Ruten im Wasser liegen wie es für eine Person genehmigt ist.
Unser Partnerverein macht sogar "Damenangeln" hier sind die Frauen eingeladen Fische zu fangen, der jeweilige Mann ist dabei und achtet auf das waidgerechte Angeln und hilft beim anködern oder abhaken (soweit die Frau das nicht selber macht)
Jährlich gibt es ein Schnupperangeln für Jugendliche ohne Angererlaubnis.
Außerdem gibt es eine Probemitgliedschaft für Jugendliche - hier können die Jugendliche ohne Beitrag an den Veranstaltungen der Jugendgruppe teilnehmen, sogar die Ausrüstung wird in beiden Fällen gestellt.

Also ich würde einfach mal nachfragen, wie soll man sonst Interesse am Angeln wecken wenn man es nicht mal versuchen kann.


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Rein rechtlich, bist Du Schwarzfischer wenn Du mit über 14 Jahren ohne Schein eine gebrauchsfertige Rute in der Hand hälst.
> 
> Den Scheininhaber der Dier das ermöglichte,
> duldete und ermöglichte es gegen besseres Wissen, den trifft es noch härter.
> ...




Wieso es den Scheininhaber "noch härter" trifft verstehe ich nicht?

...ist evtl. Beihilfe, *aber auch NUR dann (!!!!!!!!!!!!!)*, *wenn *der Scheininhaber (nachweisbar!) von der fehlenden Berechtigung des Kollegen sicher & vollumfänglich weiß!

Dann wäre es sogar mal denkbar, dass der Scheininhaber selber auch Konsequenzen zu befürchten hätte - vielleicht sogar den Schein mal (temporär) abgeben muss - das wird aber praktisch wohl kaum vorkommen & mal nachweisbar sein - auch wenn es rein theoretisch denkbar wäre!

...oder wenn der Betroffene Scheininhaber wirklich mal so dumm ist und auf Nachfrage sagt "Ja, ich wusste das alles"....aber selbst das würde ihn noch nicht Kopf und Kragen kosten, da er zunächst mal zeugenschaftlich belehrt werden müsste, *BEVOR* er eine solche (ihn belastende!) Äußerung abgibt, damit diese auch wirklich gerichtsfest gegen ihn verwendet werden kann.

Wenn der Kontrolleur alleine ist, dann bleibt es bei Aussage gegen Aussage, wenn der Scheininhaber seine Äußerung dann nochmal (ggf. mit etwas Hilfe...))) in Ruhe zu Hause überdenkt & später sagt, dass er sowas nie geäußert hat!

Ich bin als normaler Mit-Angler auch nicht verpflichtet, Personen zu kontrollieren, bevor ich mit diesen angeln gehe - selbst wenn die leihweise mit meinem Tackle angeln, muss ich mich *nicht* voher selber vergewissern, ob die denn auch alle Scheine haben.

Wenn ich mein Auto verleihe, dann gibt es ne ausdrückliche (!) Vorschrift, die mich alt aussehen läßt, wenn ich einen fahren lasse, der keinen Lappen hat und mir vorher NICHT den Schein zeigen lasse - beim Angeln gibt es solch´ eine Vorschrift *nicht*!!!(...solltest Du da mehr wissen, als ich, dann zitier sie mir hier doch bitte mal - man lernt ja nie aus!)

Schweigt er einfach zu dem Ganzen & zeigt nur freundlich seine Papiere - was er darf & worüber er ebenfalls belehrt werden muss, bevor man ihn zur Sache befragt - dann passiert ihm.....NIX!

Ich angle auch mit einigen Kumpels, die mir nie wirklich ihren Schein gezeigt haben - vielleicht sind da sogar einige bei, die gar keinen Schein haben - wer weiss das schon ??? - mich juckt es nicht & ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass mir rein garnichts passiert, wenn sich im Rahmen einer Kontrolle mal zeigt, dass der ein oder andere vielleicht gar keinen Schein hat!

Ich bin Angler und kein Kontrolleur!

Selbst an meinem Vereinsgewässer, an dem ich Mitangler der Satzung nach kontrollieren *DÜRFTE*, *MUSS* ICH DAS *NICHT* TUN!

MfG,

Ernie


----------



## BERND2000 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*

@ernie1973
Das ist von Dier eine interessante rechtliche Betrachtung.
In der Regel wird es der Scheininhaber wissen, der Nachweis ist sicher etwas anderes.
|kopfkrat Da muß ich ersteinmal passsen.|bigeyes


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*

Naja Ernie, Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe. 

Aber trotz alle dem - es geht meines Wissens darum ob jemand eine der erlaubten Ruten des Fischereiberechtigten führen darf.
Sprich wenn 3 Ruten erlaubt, angelt der Berechtigte mit 2 und der "Gast" mit 1 Rute. 
Da wird es normal keine Probleme geben. 

Wenn allerdings der ohne Fischereiberechtigung auch mit mehreren Ruten angelt, angelt dieser dann schwarz. 
Wenn dann kontrolliert wird gibt es echte Probleme, wenn der sich nicht ausweisen kann kommt mit Sicherheit die Polizei. 
Wenn du Pech hast ist zumindest dein ausgeliehenes Tackle weg.
Dies gilt auch wenn der oder die Ertappten frech werden, dann rufen die Kontrolleure die Polizei. 

Dir ist schon klar das auch Kontrolleure auch meistens ein Handy in der Tasche haben.


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*

Jo - ich werde meist erst gefragt, wenn schon etwas passiert ist.


ABER:

Im Ernst - ich angle mit einigen Kumpels seit über 20 Jahren zusammen - und gehe davon aus, DASS die alle ihre Papierchen haben - aber ich weiß es nicht und käme NIE auf die Idee, mir von denen ihre Scheine zeigen zu lassen - warum auch?

Also - die Verteidigung eines betroffenen Scheininhabers dürfte leicht werden, da ich es für "unüblich" halte, erstmal alle Kumpels zu kontrollieren, bevor man mit denen ans Wasser fährt, oder denen sogar mal ne Angel von sich leiht!

Der "Vorteil" im Strafrecht ist der "im Zweifel FÜR den Angeklagten"-Grundsatz - der den Nachteil (aus Sicht des Staates) mit sich bringt, dass man jedem BÖSEN erstmal eine Straftat sicher nachweisen muss, bevor es wirklich Konsequenzen gibt!


Aber - im Ernst - solange die zul. Rutenanzahl nicht überschritten wird, lässt es mich völlig kalt, ob da ein Scheininhaber mit 2 Ruten angelt - oder ob da 2 Mann mit insgesamt 2 Ruten angeln!

Gerade bei Jugendlichen sehe ich das recht locker, solange sie sich ansonsten am Wasser vernünftig verhalten!

Deswegen die "Anleitung" zum "wie werde ich nicht bestraft, wenn mal ein Kontrolleur kommt"!



Ernie

PS: (für Jürgen W. aus T.)

Der Kontrolleur ist erstmal alleine - auch wenn er mit Handy Verstärkung (110) ruft, dann kann er alles gegenüber ihm Gesagte nicht (sicher genug) nachweisen, wenn er nicht anderweitige Beweismittel schafft (--> Photos etc.)

Erfahrungsgemäß dauert es ne Weile bis die Polizei vor Ort ist - und bis dahin kann sich viel ändern........kaum ein "Böser" wird seine Ruten im Wasser lassen, bis die Uniformierten da sind!

Eine Überschreitung der Rutenanzahl ist etwas ganz anderes - ABER - ich mache mich selber als Angler auch *nicht strafbar*, wenn neben mir am Rhein einer mit 3 Ruten fischt - ich das sehe und ich NICHT die Polizei rufe!

Für eine Strafbarkeit durch "Unterlassen" müsste ich Garant sein - dass bin ich als normaler (Mit-) Angler nicht!

Auch muss ich den Typen nicht anquatschen, wenn ich das nicht will! (was ich aber vermutlich tun würde - aber ich MUSS es nicht!)!!!

Die Kontrollen zum Beispiel am Rhein obliegen der RFG, dem Ordnungsamt & der Polizei & den bestellten Kontrolleuren - als normaler Inhaber einer Erlaubniskarte muss ich Verstöße nicht melden, die ich mitbekomme - ich kann & sollte es wohl, aber ich MUSS es nicht!

Ernie


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*

hallo ernie
Ich bin als normaler Mit-Angler auch nicht verpflichtet, Personen zu kontrollieren, bevor ich mit diesen angeln gehe - selbst wenn die leihweise mit meinem Tackle angeln, muss ich mich *nicht* voher selber vergewissern, ob die denn auch alle Scheine haben.
das stimmt für deutschland aber nicht für dk da hat sich das geändert bis zur bootsbeschlagnahme.... 
aber wir sind ja hier.als fischereiaufseher werde ich einem jugendlichen kontrollieren aber nicht die zukunft verbauen es sei er angelt mit ....ruten was er nicht darf .die meisten kids gehen zusammen und angeln auch nur mit der rutenzahl die sie dürfen wenn der kumpel nur die erlaubnis hat mit 2 zu angeln sind es auch nur 2.das der kumpel mal die rute hält was ist da schlimm dran und wie haben wir denn als kids angefangen?ein schelm wer böses denkt..... grieen.....und im allgemeinen habe ich eigentlich nur die kids den dreck den andere angler liegenlassen aufräumen gesehen.


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*



esox02 schrieb:


> hallo ernie
> Ich bin als normaler Mit-Angler auch nicht verpflichtet, Personen zu kontrollieren, bevor ich mit diesen angeln gehe - selbst wenn die leihweise mit meinem Tackle angeln, muss ich mich *nicht* voher selber vergewissern, ob die denn auch alle Scheine haben.
> das stimmt für deutschland aber nicht für dk da hat sich das geändert bis zur bootsbeschlagnahme....
> aber wir sind ja hier.als fischereiaufseher werde ich einem jugendlichen kontrollieren aber nicht die zukunft verbauen es sei er angelt mit ....ruten was er nicht darf .die meisten kids gehen zusammen und angeln auch nur mit der rutenzahl die sie dürfen wenn der kumpel nur die erlaubnis hat mit 2 zu angeln sind es auch nur 2.das der kumpel mal die rute hält was ist da schlimm dran und wie haben wir denn als kids angefangen?ein schelm wer böses denkt..... grieen.....und im allgemeinen habe ich eigentlich nur die kids den dreck den andere angler liegenlassen aufräumen gesehen.



Jo - und wir sind in Deutschland und das war auch eigentlich das Thema - vielleicht hat Somalia da auch noch abweichende Gesetze - aber der TE fragte halt´ für Deutschland - und nur darauf beziehen sich meine Aussagen!

Beim Rest stimmen wir völlig überein!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Aurikus (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*

Das Thema beschäftigt mich persönlich auch derzeit!! Zum einem würde ich auch gerne mal einen Kumpel mit ans Wasser, dem Rhein nehmen, weil Er auch gerne mal dabei wäre und sich mit der Materie auch mal beschäftigen will!! Natürlich hat Er keinen Schein, aber ich würde Ihn auch gerne mal an die Angel lassen! Vorzugsweise nur an die Stippe, um ein paar Köfi's zu fischen!! Meine Frau hab ich im Übrigen auch schon mal stippen lassen!! Ich finde daran auch ehrlich gesagt, nichts Verwerfliches!! Ich überschreite Nie die Rutenzahl und bleibe steht's daneben stehen und pass auf....fertig!!!
Und wenn ich mal kontrolliert werde, worauf ich immer noch vergeblich warte ;-) und es sollten irgendwelche Konsequenten folgen, dann nehme ich Sie wie ein Mann!! Ich kann mir aber nicht Vorstellen, dass ich rechtliche Folgen zu befürchten habe, weil reden kann man ja mit Jedem!!! 
Ausserdem, wie soll sich Jemand für ein neues Hobby interessieren, wenn man es nicht mal antesten darf!!??
Wie seht Ihr das denn genau???


----------



## Dorschrasta (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*

Moin..

Es geht hier im Unterforum 'Junganglerfragen' doch eigentlich um unseren Angler-Nachwuchs, der aus Unsicherheit Fragen an die erfahrene Anglerschaft richtet um keine groben Fehler zu begehen und um bei der Ausübung ihres Hobbys Erfolgserlebnisse verzeichnen zu können. 
Ich persönlich denke, dass dieses Forum eine spitzenmäßige Erfindung ist und dass unerfahrenen Frischlingen dadurch der Einstieg in unser Hobby enorm erleichtert wird. 
Ich verfolge das Treiben im Jungangler-Bereich schon einige Zeit lang und ich finde ich es schade, dass oftmals simple Fragen, die gestellt werden um ein Fehlverhalten gar nicht erst entstehen zu lassen, eine riesen Diskussion unter den 'alten Hasen' nach sich ziehen. 
In diesem Teil des AB sollte es doch eher darum gehen den Kids eine Hilfe zu sein und nicht noch größere Unsicherheiten zu schaffen.


Petri Heil 

thomas


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*



Dorschrasta schrieb:


> Moin..
> 
> Es geht hier im Unterforum 'Junganglerfragen' doch eigentlich um unseren Angler-Nachwuchs, der aus Unsicherheit Fragen an die erfahrene Anglerschaft richtet um keine groben Fehler zu begehen und um bei der Ausübung ihres Hobbys Erfolgserlebnisse verzeichnen zu können.
> Ich persönlich denke, dass dieses Forum eine spitzenmäßige Erfindung ist und dass unerfahrenen Frischlingen dadurch der Einstieg in unser Hobby enorm erleichtert wird.
> ...



Naja - aber wenn schon Hilfe, dann auch rechtlich fundiert!(ansonsten gilt wohl der alte Satz mit dem "wenn man keine Ahnung hat......" *g*)

Du kannst nicht schreiben, dass es schon "ok" geht - weil´s strenggenommen rechtlich *nicht* "ok" ist!

Also - hätte meine Antwort als Jurist lauten müssen:
*
"Nein - das ist verboten" *(was die *einzige vertretbare Aussage IST*, die keine von Dir genannten "Unsicherheiten" in die Welt setzt....)

DAS finde ich aber ehrlich gesagt zu kurz gegriffen & erkläre dann mal lieber die Rechtslage wie sie ist - damit können die Jungs nämlich ggf. mal wirklich was anfangen & wenn sie einmal kontrolliert & "erwischt" werden, dann könnten ihnen meine Zeilen durchaus eine Hilfe sein!

))

Oder irre ich da und hätte einfach besser nur geschrieben, dass sie es nicht dürfen & Basta?!?


Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Das Thema beschäftigt mich persönlich auch derzeit!! Zum einem würde ich auch gerne mal einen Kumpel mit ans Wasser, dem Rhein nehmen, weil Er auch gerne mal dabei wäre und sich mit der Materie auch mal beschäftigen will!! Natürlich hat Er keinen Schein, aber ich würde Ihn auch gerne mal an die Angel lassen! Vorzugsweise nur an die Stippe, um ein paar Köfi's zu fischen!! Meine Frau hab ich im Übrigen auch schon mal stippen lassen!! Ich finde daran auch ehrlich gesagt, nichts Verwerfliches!! Ich überschreite Nie die Rutenzahl und bleibe steht's daneben stehen und pass auf....fertig!!!
> Und wenn ich mal kontrolliert werde, worauf ich immer noch vergeblich warte ;-) und es sollten irgendwelche Konsequenten folgen, dann nehme ich Sie wie ein Mann!! Ich kann mir aber nicht Vorstellen, dass ich rechtliche Folgen zu befürchten habe, weil reden kann man ja mit Jedem!!!
> Ausserdem, wie soll sich Jemand für ein neues Hobby interessieren, wenn man es nicht mal antesten darf!!??
> Wie seht Ihr das denn genau???




...nach Murphy´s Gesetz wirst Du vermutlich Deine erste Kontrolle erleben, wenn der Kumpel da mal aktiv mitangelt!

Was ich persönlich über das "Mitangeln unter Aufsicht" bei Einhaltung aller sonstigen Regeln denke, dass spielt *leider(!!!)* keine Rolle - denn wenn es hart auf hart kommt, dann angelt Dein Kumpel schlicht und ergreifend als "Fischwilderer" nach § 293 StGB.

Du müsstest auch zittern, denn wenn es hinreichend nachweisbar ist, bist Du wegen Beihilfe dran - je nach Fallkonstellation!

Das kann sehr unschön werden - und da gibt es nix schönzureden!


Wie andere dann darüber denken spielt leider keine Rolle, wenn´s mal richtig dumm läuft & ihr erwischt werdet & Euch in einem Strafverfahren wiederfindet!

Ernie


----------



## Aurikus (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...nach Murphy´s Gesetz wirst Du vermutlich Deine erste Kontrolle erleben, wenn der Kumpel da mal aktiv mitangelt!
> 
> Was ich persönlich über das "Mitangeln unter Aufsicht" bei Einhaltung aller sonstigen Regeln denke, dass spielt leider keine Rolle - denn wenn es hart auf hart kommt, dann angelt Dein Kumpel schlicht und ergreifend als "Fischwilderer" nach § 293 StGB.
> 
> ...



Das macht dann doch wieder nachdenklich!!
Es ist natürlich traurig, dass man in Deutschland nicht die Möglichkeit hat, Jemanden das Angeln beizubringen, ohne eine Strafe zu befürchten!!
Aber danke für die fachliche Auskunft, Ernie!!!


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Das macht dann doch wieder nachdenklich!!
> Es ist natürlich traurig, dass man in Deutschland nicht die Möglichkeit hat, Jemanden das Angeln beizubringen, ohne eine Strafe zu befürchten!!
> Aber danke für die fachliche Auskunft, Ernie!!!




Können auch gerne mal zusammen losziehen - bin ja auch oft am Rhein bei Köln und mache dann gratis Rechtsberatung, wenn Probleme entstehen!:q

...& mein Hund meldet jeden Kontrolleur, der sich nähert auf ca. 100 m....))...viele nähern sich auch erst garnicht....))

Ernie


----------



## Dorschrasta (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*

Moin, ernie..

Gewiss sollte man den Junganglern keinen Blödsinn erzählen, sodass sie tatsächlich rechtliche Schwierigkeiten bekommen könnten, doch wenn man den Verlauf dieses Themas einmal komplett überblickt, könnte es durchaus den Anschein erwecken, dass zwei Freunde, die gemeinsam einen Tag am Wasser verbringen schon mit einem Bein im Knast stehen. 
Es ist sicher richtig und auch absolut ratsam Einsteigern die möglichen Konsequenzen aufzuzeigen, aber ich denke es sollte eher eine Alternative im Fokus stehen, um junge Angler zum Ablegen der Prüfung zu bewegen. Der von Jürgen W. aus T. beschriebene Weg, über Vereinsveranstaltungen o.ä. den Einstieg in die Angelwelt zu finden, ist hier vielleicht etwas interessanter. Weil wie schon oft geschrieben, kaum jemand wird eine Prüfung, die ja nun mal auch nicht kostenlos ist, ablegen, wenn er nicht einmal sicher sagen kann, dass das Hobby ihm tatsächlich auch Spaß macht. 

Petri Heil

thomas


----------



## antonio (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Das macht dann doch wieder nachdenklich!!
> Es ist natürlich traurig, dass man in Deutschland nicht die Möglichkeit hat, Jemanden das Angeln beizubringen, ohne eine Strafe zu befürchten!!
> Aber danke für die fachliche Auskunft, Ernie!!!



in manchen bl geht das schon, je nach alter des "klienten" etc,
aber das hier alles auseinanderzuklamüsern, würde den rahmen sprengen.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*

Stichwort dazu zum nachgucken:
Helferregelung..



> könnte es durchaus den Anschein erwecken, dass zwei Freunde, die gemeinsam einen Tag am Wasser verbringen schon mit einem Bein im Knast stehen.


So ist das halt in Deutschland..

Sollte der TE grenznah wohnen:
In fast jedem Nachbarland hat man damit weniger Probleme als in Deutschland...

Wenn die uns als Angler in Deutschland nicht  wollen, kann man das Geld auch in die Nachbarländer tragen..


----------



## antonio (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stichwort dazu zum nachgucken:
> Helferregelung..



nicht nur das.

antonio


----------



## Aurikus (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Können auch gerne mal zusammen losziehen - bin ja auch oft am Rhein bei Köln und mache dann gratis Rechtsberatung, wenn Probleme entstehen!:q
> 
> ...& mein Hund meldet jeden Kontrolleur, der sich nähert auf ca. 100 m....))...viele nähern sich auch erst garnicht....))
> 
> Ernie



Können Wir bei Zeiten gerne mal machen!! Auch ohne kostenlose Rechtsberatung!!! ;-)


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*

In Begleitung eines volljährigen Erwachsenen dürfen Kinder unter 12 Jahren ohne Angelschein angeln.


----------



## antonio (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*



anfänger97 schrieb:


> In Begleitung eines volljährigen Erwachsenen dürfen Kinder unter 12 Jahren ohne Angelschein angeln.



aber eben nicht überall.
wie oft denn nun noch fischereigesetze sind ländersache.
und wenn der erwachsene keinen schein hat gehts, so viel ich weiß nirgendwo in d.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*



anfänger97 schrieb:


> In Begleitung eines volljährigen Erwachsenen dürfen Kinder unter 12 Jahren ohne Angelschein angeln.



Dann zitier doch bitte mal die Fundstelle aus dem Gesetz, die diese behauptung z b fuer NRW so belegt...!

Danke!

Ernie


----------



## Ulli3D (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*

In NRW unter 10 Jahren, guggst Du hier :m


----------



## Freja (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*






man kann doch auch nicht zu zweit ins Kino mit nur einer Karte...
Und darf die Frau auch keine Waffe haben nur weil der Mann eine Karte hat?

Für mich ist die Frage einfach total unnötig?!

Es hat ja schon einen Sinn dass man einen Angelschein machen muss oder nicht? Gibt genug Chaoten, die ohne Schein los gehen und nicht wissen was sie mit ihrem Fisch machen wenn sie ihn am Haken haben etc...!


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> In NRW unter 10 Jahren, guggst Du hier :m



Jo- ist von 2010 & es ist fraglich, ob dies aussenwirkung entfaltet(ist leider REIN behoerdenintern), auf die man sich als Angler berufen kann, oder ob diese behördliche Klarstellung nur intern und ermessenslenkend wirkt.
Zudem ist dort die rede von "assistieren" oder "mal eine Angel halten"...- aber es ist mir zu schwammig formuliert- denn sonst hätte man einfach schreiben können, das Kinder unter aufsicht angeln dürfen!(bis auf d tierschutzrelevanten Dinge)- und gerade das hat man nicht geschrieben!(leider!)

Den Satz unter erstens:"...es sei denn, sie üben den Fischfang mit der Handangel aus" finde ich leider recht deutlich.
An dem Satz kann auch ich nix positives pro-Kinderangeln deuten...

Ernie


----------



## die keule (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*

den unterfangkescher ohne schein ist nicht gestattet wird aber meist gedultet.angeln ohne schein ist verboten.deinen bekannten droht eine strafe das kann bis hin zum entzug des fischerreischein gehen und natürlich geldstrafe.ohne fischein ist es da meist ein gewässerpächter vorhanden ist diebstahl,dann haste noch wilderrei an der der packe.dafür kannst du bis 5 jahre in den bau.aber meist bekommste für soetwas geldstrafe und aufbaustunden.in meckpomm gibt es touristenangelscheine .einen kaufen und gut ist.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*

Und für diese "neuen" Erkenntnisse einen 1,5 Jahren alten Thread ausgraben #q


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zu zweit angeln, mit nur einem Angelschein*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Und für diese "neuen" Erkenntnisse einen 1,5 Jahren alten Thread ausgraben #q


 

Und du hälst ihn hoch.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------

